# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  The best feeling I have ever felt.

## hootman

I am waiting on an airplane; i decide to try a lucid dream (WILD). I put on headphones and wait for awhile. I feel a shift so i stand up, it feels diffrent than normal. I open my eyes and i am standing up out of my body, I see myself sleeping. My little brother hits me and i feel it, I feel as though i am a ghost. I am still on the airplane so i decide to test my dream as it is my first. I jump through the airplane, I start to fall very fast. I get this amazing rushing feeling as though it is real. I am above an ocean, i think to myself _if i hit the water, I will probably wake up_ so i make somthing out of my dream. A surfbored appears in front of my eyes; and as i am getting closer to the water i see a very big wake right where i am about to fall. I position myself correctly and i hit the wave right on. It curls over me, and everything was extremly vivid. i put my head into the wave and see the fish go by. It was very relaxing and another feeling that is very hard to discribe but it felt like everything was perfect and this would last forever. It was the best feeling i have ever felt and I am very happy that it happend on my first lucid.

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

well first off congradulations  :boogie:  You're so lucky you WILD'ed on a plane! I tried that about a week and a half ago flying from calgary to london but to no avail  ::embarrassed::  Would you recommend music? Also, nice job on the surfboard creation before you hit the water, that must have been so cool! I'm gonna try again when I fly back, after all it is a 9 hour flight ...

----------


## ninja9578

That's insane, I can't even sleep on a plane, you got to WILD.  Jealous!

----------


## hootman

yea i use music every night because when the music stops i know im in a dream

----------


## Clairity

hootman, what a fantastic first lucid dream!

Congratulations and may you have many more!!  ::D:

----------


## Woho

oh my, I've never got to experince a lucid dream, but I could imagine how that was, 

cribled in my stomach just reading your lucid dream!! =) 

well done! amazing.

----------


## Photolysis

Impressive!

Yeah, when it first happens, it's awesome!

Congrats

----------


## Grod

> yea i use music every night because when the music stops i know im in a dream



Interesting. I can never seem to fall asleep with music.

Congrats on such a great lucid.

----------


## Oros

Nice one. tried parachut jumping?  ::D:

----------


## Taosaur

Killer LD, and great description--I could really feel it. Congrats, and thx for sharing.

----------


## h0ju

Congrats, very cool. I have never tried a lucid in all my flights and seeing as I have one from Calgary to Florida in a week, I think you just made the top of my task list  :tongue2:  . 

Hopefully you have a flight home soon  ::D:

----------


## rookybeats

Wow



That's all I can say.



Extreme congrats about that, I'd LOVE that!


Wow

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

well hootman my flight's coming up soon and i'm going to tryout a WILD on the plane. Seeing as how you're the only person I know with experience with this, any tips you can give me?

----------


## Kiss Me

> yea i use music every night because when the music stops i know im in a dream



Wow...never thought of that! I'll try it tonight! Congrats on your ld by the way!  :smiley:

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

> well hootman my flight's coming up soon and i'm going to tryout a WILD on the plane. Seeing as how you're the only person I know with experience with this, any tips you can give me?



mission: failed lol. I ended up getting drunk with the girl next to me off gin shots so I was in no state to sleep  ::roll::

----------


## Astral__Explorer

Sounded more like a real time projection than an actual lucid dream...

If you stated that you seen your "physical body" and felt your brother hitting you as if you were still in your "physical body" I would then believe this is more of a real time projection.

Was the plane you were in flying over water?

Reason I'm asking is because you said you stood up and saw your body, which usually when doing a WILD it tends to bring you in a dream world rather than out of your body.

Nonetheless sounded like fun, its funny because early today I was thinking to myself "What would happen if I tried to astral project on a plane? Would the plane keep flying as my body gets left behind?"

----------


## DreamVortex

Hey well done i've been looking at nearly all your threads. Oh and could you breath under water???

----------


## Dizko

Awesome. Well done.

----------


## Elite

That sounds like a awesome WILD =]

----------


## StephenT

> yea i use music every night because when the music stops i know im in a dream



I'm going to try this tonight!

That's insane though that you WILDed on a plane!  I tried it one time, but I couldn't get anywhere close to sleep.  Very nice, and a pretty cool lucid!

Like Astral_Explorer said, maybe it was one of those.  Did you ask your brother if he hit you?  If he really did, instead of you dreaming it, that would be crazy!

----------


## FizzlemanJ

wow, nice WILD! And how'd you fall asleep on a plane??

----------

